# Pump up the Valium



## CG (Oct 3, 2012)

Higher vol tying to unblub with a decent diet and maybe some gearsasiseses


----------



## CG (Oct 3, 2012)

Day 1
Squat 5x5 135 185 205 225 245
Calf press 295 x12x3
Quad extension 180 x12x3
.5 mile jog


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/171277-thecaptns-500-gear-giveaway-vote-here.html


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2012)

Yesterday

Yates row 3x12 95, 105, 115
Fat bar cable curl 30 lb 3x12
Chin assist -80 3x8
DB hammer curl 25's 3x12
Wide grip lat pull down 75 lbs 3x12
10 min run on cross stair stepper thing


----------



## CG (Oct 8, 2012)

Won 500 from wp fuck yeah


----------



## CG (Oct 9, 2012)

Tonight late night sfw

Cross stepper lvl 10 10 mins 115 cals
Flat Bb bench 3x12 95 115 135
Tricep press down 3x12 @ 40
Incline bench 3x12 @ 95
Behind head bb tricep press 3x12 @45
Decline bench 3x12 @ 95
Bent over single arm cable ext 2x12@ 15
Cross stepper lvl 5 13 mins 160 cals


----------



## CG (Oct 12, 2012)

Last night do PR on squats fuck yes!

Cross stepper level 10, 10minutes
Squats 5X5 at 225 , 245, 265, 285, 305.
CAlf raise bodyweight +45 LBS 3X 15
Quad extension 3X 12. 180 LBS


----------



## CG (Oct 14, 2012)

10 min warm up on cross stepper
Chin assist -85 3x8
Fat bar cable curl 30 lb 3x12
Yates row 3x12 105, 115, 125
DB hammer curl 25's 3x12
Wide grip lat pull down 75 lbs 3x12
Spider fat bar curl bar + 10 2x12
10 min run on cross stepper 150 cals burned


----------



## CG (Oct 19, 2012)

10 min cross stepper warm up
Squats 135x5 warmup. 5x5 225 225 245 245 265
Calf raise BW +90 3x12
Quad extension 180 3x12
Half mile walk after

Waiting on a care package from wp...


----------



## CG (Oct 25, 2012)

Haven't updated recently, kept loging
Last Friday

10 min warm up on cross stepper
Chin assist -80 3x8
Fat bar cable curl 30 3x12
Yates row 3x12 115, 125,135
DB hammer curl 25's 3x12
Wide grip lat pull down 75 lbs 3x15
Sanding ez bar curl 3x12 40
10 min run on cross stepper


----------



## CG (Oct 25, 2012)

From Tuesday

Cross stepper lvl 10 8mins 
Flat Bb bench 3x12 95 115 135
Tricep press down 3x12 @ 40
Incline bench 3x12 @ 95
Behind head bb tricep press 3x12 @45
Decline bench 3x15 @ 95
Flat close grip bench 3x15 @ 75
Cross stepper lvl 5 8mins


----------



## CG (Oct 26, 2012)

10 min cross stepper warm up
Squats 135x5 warmup. 5x5 235 235 255 255 315
Calf raise BW +90 3x15
Half mile walk after
Short on time got in right before they closed up for the night


----------



## CG (Oct 26, 2012)

That 315 squat is a new or


----------



## CG (Oct 26, 2012)

Gears


----------



## CG (Nov 7, 2012)

Yesterday. Finally hot back after the gym was closed thanks to hurricane sandy

Cross stepper lvl 10 8mins 
Flat Bb bench 3x12 115 135 155
Tricep press down 3x12 @ 40 40 45
Incline bench 3x12 @ 95
Behind head bb tricep press 3x12 @45 50 55
Pec deck 3x12 85 95 105
Decline bench 3x15 @ 95 
Bike 15 min 3 miles


----------



## CG (Nov 7, 2012)

5 min cross stepper warm up
Squats 135x5 warmup. 5x5 225 225 255 255 255
Calf raise BW +90 3x12
Quad extension 180 3x12
Bike 2 miles


----------



## CG (Nov 9, 2012)

Nothing like a fresh cut a shave and a little tan to make you feel better about life.  

Oh that and black coffee sweetend with ephedrine


----------



## CG (Nov 13, 2012)

Starting wp prop tonight fucking hurricane sandy had me living by candle light for a minute


----------



## CG (Nov 13, 2012)

Did some really random shit last Friday. 
Pull-ups with negative weight
Diff types of curls, different handles some lame Ab work, jump rope work and some lat and bicep work on this new rope machine my gym just got. It's the marpo vlt, it's fucking sick


----------



## CG (Nov 13, 2012)

Started wp prop tonight. Doing .5 ml or 50mg ED FOR 60 days. 

First inject of deep IM ever. Went just past 3/4 of an inch deep in left quad felt a little pain and a twitch, backed out a hair and aspirate then started to unload. 

Didn't feel too bad afterwards. Some pip now, just feels like someone punched me in the leg. God willing it gets easier from here lol. Had a good workout, didn't feel fatigued at all after, almost felt like I could have gone for round 2 lol. 

Will update with workout shortly.


----------



## CG (Nov 14, 2012)

Cross stepper lvl 10 8mins 
Flat Bb bench 3x12 135 135 155 (only hit 10 at 155)
Tricep press down 3x12 @ 40 45 50
Incline bench 3x12 @ 95
Behind head bb tricep press 3x12 @45 50 55
Pec deck 3x12 100 105 110 drop to 18x70
Marpo vlt rope tricep ext lv 2.  3x 30 seconds
Cable fly 3x12 @ 15lb/arm
Cross stepper 5 mins high intensity lvl 10


----------



## CG (Nov 14, 2012)

Pinned .5 prop in the left delt. Hard as fuck to get in there, even harder to aspirate, a little dribbled out when I pulled the pin and all I could think was fuuuuuuuuu. Lol. No pip at all, but my quad from yesterday is still sore tho


----------



## colochine (Nov 14, 2012)

Stop aspirating.


----------



## CG (Nov 14, 2012)

colochine said:


> Stop aspirating.



Werd?  Any reason?


----------



## CG (Nov 19, 2012)

Kept pinning erry day only got to workout twice last week. 

Things I'm learning about gears: my quads are semi sensitive to pins, especially my rectus femoris though I may have shot too low, my vastus lateralis isn't so bad. 

My delts (only hit lateral so far) take a pin very well, but oil leaks out EVERY time. Prob not gona try anterior and posterior at all. 

Still toying with the idea of bi's tri's and pecs. It just sucks to have only 4 site an to do ED shots. 

Also discovered, need to split my ephedrine dose or take it earlier, heart was up to 190 for a few mins after a WARM UP on the stepper

Friday did a full body workout to try to make up for missing leg day

Chins BW -85 3x8
Squats 5x5 225 255 255 275 275
Thick bar cable curl 3x12 30 35 40
Seated row thick DD handle 3x12
Marpo vlt rope pull down 30sec x2 level 2
Marpo vlt bicep curl 30 sec x 2 
Walked out with an awesome pump


----------



## CG (Nov 19, 2012)

Speaking of leaky lateral delts, I feel like I lost 1/4 of a fkg ml out of my left one yesterday. That being said I was a bit jumpy and emotional most of today till I hit my next shot


----------



## CG (Nov 21, 2012)

Weighing in at 251.5 now. Need to keep up my inj schedule, if I don't get my prop at the same time every day I'm apparently not nice to be around lol

In other nuze, I managed to pin my right delt (big deal because I'm a righty and dexterity in my left makes me nervous lol) and I nailed it! Nothing leaked out!!!

Had a solid workout last night after I pinned 

50 mg ephedrine preworkout is WAY too strong. 5 mins on stair climber had me sweating bullets and my heart was about 145 , I could feel my Bp going up as well. 

On to the workout:

Stair climber 5 min
Flat bb bench 115x15 135x15 155x12 155x10
Cable tricep push down 45x15 50x15 55 x12
Decline bench 3x12 95
Pec deck flyes 3x12 105 115 125
Behind the head db tricep ext 3x12 45 50 55 
Bike, high resistance, hit a 3 min mile
5 min low intensity on the bike


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2012)

Weird with the leakage. You holding the pin in the muscle after inj? The other idea is to compress with a wipe afterwards.

Personally, I would backload slin pins for ED pinning, ESP using 0.5ml. That way you can hit tris n bis, maybe pecs too if you have some lean spots.


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## CG (Nov 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Weird with the leakage. You holding the pin in the muscle after inj? The other idea is to compress with a wipe afterwards.
> 
> Personally, I would backload slin pins for ED pinning, ESP using 0.5ml. That way you can hit tris n bis, maybe pecs too if you have some lean spots.
> 
> ...



GYCH! It appears that I wasn't leaving the pin in long enough after shooting. Dropped .5 in the left delt and it was all good. I'm def trying to backload some slin pins. Pecs aren't lean enough yet, I could shoot straight in to my nipples though, sub q style lol. 

Oh I also did the light pressure with an alcohol swab for 30 seconds too


----------



## CG (Nov 28, 2012)

Still pinning .5 Ed. Good shit. Feel like a pin cushion but I'm noticing I look a little leaner. Will update with pics later

Fridays workout:
10 min warm up on cross stepper 125 cals burned
Chin assist -80 3x8
Fat bar cable curl 35 3x12
Yates row 3x12 135
DB hammer curl 30 3x12
Wide grip lat pull down 3x15 85
Vlt rope machine curls /pull downs lvl 3o second intervals for 3 mins


----------



## CG (Nov 28, 2012)

Cross stepper lvl 10 8mins 
Flat Bb bench 135 x15 155 x12 175 x12
Tricep press down 3x12 @ 50 55 60
Decline bench 3x15 @ 95 
Pec deck 3x12 105 115 125
Tricep rope pull downs on the vlt rope thing lvl 2 30 seconds on 30 off three rounds

Feel like I'm forgetting to ad something here


----------



## CG (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## CG (Nov 29, 2012)

Pinned my tricep before that Tuesday chest/tricep workout. Great idea, but I didn't pin deep enough. 

Pinned my quad last night, used the same pin I drew with... NEVER AGAIN. was tough as hell and hurt going in. 

Last night 

Squats 5x5 warmup at 135 5 each of 225, 225, 275, 275 and new pr of 325

Totally shot afte tht, 
Quad extensions 3x20 at 97 lbs

Pulled off a 2:55 mile on the stationary bike, quads still feel sore an massive lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> View attachment 48220View attachment 48221View attachment 48222



Youre a solid cunt . .  not sure youre the fattest on IM either.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 5, 2012)

Hows it going dude? Training looks good!


----------



## CG (Dec 5, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Hows it going dude? Training looks good!



Thanks brother. Glad you found your way over here, just realized I forgot to drop you a link. Things are going allright, working way too much to train like I want to though


----------



## CG (Dec 5, 2012)

Monday:
Cross stepper lvl 10 6 mins
Flat DB bench (international chest day  )
Tricep press down 3x12 @ 50 55 60
Incline BB bench 3x12 95 105 115
Pec deck 3x12 105 115 125
Tricep rope pull downs on the vlt rope thing lvl 2 30 seconds on 30 off three rounds

5 min jog right after outside.. Idk distance at all lol

My weekend consisted of a shitty diet, booze and a 14 hour rager of Molly and liquor 9pm Saturday till 11am Sunday.  Not a bad workout keeping that in mind lol

Oh , and the ap test prop? Still treating me nice. I'm like a horny 16 year old again, got it in around 10 times across 4 days, the mrs loves it! Lol

I'm afraid ill end up with Clark Kent syndrome by the end of this cycle if I really start to drop bf

Worked 8-5 and then 6-12 yesterday. 

Working 8 to midnight all weekend

At least I'm making some dough, blew too much last weekend


----------



## longworthb (Dec 5, 2012)

Following bro. Keep it up


----------



## CG (Dec 7, 2012)

Weds 
Squat day
Cross stepper 10 mins
Squats 5x5 225 255 275 295,295
Single leg plate loaded calf press 3x12 90/leg
Quad exts 3x12 180
15 mins walk treadmill. Didn't get distance. They kicked me out cause it was 20 mins past close lol


----------



## CG (Dec 7, 2012)

5min warm up on cross stepper 
Close grip lat pull down 3x12 100
Plate loaded t bar rows 3x12 70
Fat bar cable curl 35 3x12
Low Iso lever row 3x12 45 55 65
Wide grip lat pull down 3x15 85 90 95
DB hammer curl 30 3x12
Vlt rope machine curls /pull downs lvl 3o second intervals for 3 mins


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 7, 2012)

How's the gearz knigglet?


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2012)

Gears goddamnit!


----------



## CG (Dec 8, 2012)

Mother Fucking gears

They're treating me good, trying to AP every day three times daily lol

My quads don't like gears at all, and I'm too pussy to pin glutes.  My short pins are too short to hit bi and tri, and I'm too soft to even try pecs. Fml

That being said, I FUCKING LOVE AP AND WP


----------



## CG (Dec 17, 2012)

Fuck my life. Ended up having to go away for work. Worked crazy hours, spent a shit load of money, no sfw in like 10 days.


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2012)

Found the key to pinning!! (Or I no longer have pussy muscles) pin immediately after I shower in te am, minimal (happened once since I started this) leakage, no pip, takes oil quicker and the pin slides right in. 

Oh, and, I GOT SOME MOTHERFUKING CYP TOO


Now, to go off, or stay on, that is the question.  Everyone tells me I look better (haven't noticed, but the belt is Down a notch) I'm in a better mood, and I'm super outgoing/energetic and talkative.. Idk if I ever wanna go off.


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh. I FINALLY got back in the area and got in a workout last night

Chest/tri's

2 mile moderate intensity bike ride to warm up 

Bb bench 135x15 155x12 175x12
Tricep presssdown. 50x15 55x12 55x12
Incline bench 95x12 115x12 135x12
Behind the head tricep extension 45x12 50x12 55x12
Cable pec flyes 15x12 20x12 20x10 these were killer

I watched some Dorian and Kai video before working out, decided to fuck with my tempos to try to add intensity... And it worked.squeeze a little at the peak of contraction or extension, slower negatives, that kinda shit. I felt like I was  gonna fucking explode after this workout. Felt so good that I went home took a shower, laid some ap to the girl and ha to fap again right after when she was showering cause I was so excited lol


----------



## CG (Jan 3, 2013)

Jfc I fell off updating here:-( sorry kniggs. On the positive, I've been good about my sfw sessions, and I've been keeping up with my ap test prop. Weight is bout 250 now, and from what everyone says I look 10x better.  Had a few ppl ask what I'm on, an I always tell them " a diet" lol. Eating low cal, high protein, keeping my size, shrinking waist, looking leaner. Oh and I'm trying to ap anything and everything like 4 times a day lol. Lots of lhjo.


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2013)

Thursday sfw. Relegated to this hotel gym... 

Better than nothing but only had treadmill elliptical, adjustable bench, and DB's 5 10 15 20 and 35

20 mins on elliptical

Bent reverse flys 3x 15 

Bent over rows 3x13 (35 lb per hand)

Seated zott curls 3x12

Side delt raise 3x12

Hammer curls 3x12

Front raise 3x10

Stair runs 3 sets 15 steps twice


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2013)

Oops 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=174866

Lol


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2013)

Hit 25 mg prop yesterday 200 mg cyp

200 mg cyp today

Haven't really felt any different. 

Probably gonna nail a whole g by the end of this week

I figure if I'm gonna frontload lets fucking do it and see how much cyp I can take in a few days lol

Had my worst attempt at a shot ever this am.. I hit a fucking nerve in my right quad, about a half inch deep. Super early and everyone was still sleeping so I had to grin and bear it. 

Just pulled out, moved over a half inch and blasted 1ml in ye olde quad, felt like butter, but god damn, this stuff is thick.. Takes almost 5 minutes of steady pressure to draw 1ml lol


----------



## CG (Jan 8, 2013)

200 cals burned 15 min stair machine

Bb bench 145x12 165x12 185x12

Tricep presssdown. 55x12 60x12 65x12

Incline bench 95x12 115x12 135x12

Skull crushers 40x12 50x12

Cable pec flyes 15x12 20x12 25x12

Finished out with 15 minutes stair machine another 200 cals burned


Dropped my frontload of cyp down to 100mg today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 8, 2013)

your a man...grinning sndbearing it is the only way
i almost cut my finger off today...no big deal


----------



## CG (Jan 11, 2013)

Dose is down to 100 mg eod

WEIGHT IS DOWN TO 249 MOTHERFUCKER

Acne is a bitch that's creeping up on me 

Feel good all around, hair growth is fast as fuck

Killer leg day yesterday. 

Stair machine 14:30 200 cals

Squats 3x12 225. Highest rep range I've EVAR done

Ham curls 3x12 70 per leg

Angled platform hack squat facing pad 3x12 +90 lb

Seated leg press for cal raise 3x12 at 150

Treadmill 3 mph walk at 4.5% incline for 12 mins

Yeah I think that's it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2013)

Acnedren - that shit is the truth


----------



## CG (Jan 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Acnedren - that shit is the truth



Werd. B5 is a big part of that, and it WAS working wen I was on prop. Maybe it was the huge jump from 350 mg/week to 600 in 3 days :-/


----------



## CG (Jan 12, 2013)

Side note, skipped out on SO many carbs doing this. Couldn't be happier. Unless I was leaner


----------



## CG (Jan 16, 2013)

170 burned 13min stair machine

Bb bench 155x12 175x12 195x12

Tricep presssdown. 60 65 70 all for 12

Incline bench 105 125 145 all for 12

Skull crushers 40x12 50x12 50x12

Db flat pec flyes 15x12 20x12 25x12

Finished out with 8 minutes stair  burned 130

WEIGHT IS NOW 248!!

Lifts are getting better

Asia pharma cypiobolic at 100mg eod FTW!!!

A dude I work with pulled me aside earlier and asked who my source was.... I told him optimum nutrition and fish oil


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2013)

0 updates in 2 weeks.  Oops. 
Monday

7 min stair machine lvl 10 100 cals

Bb bench 155x12 175x12 195x12

Tricep presssdown. 60 65 70 all for 12

Incline bench 105 125 135 all for 12

Infinity rope tricep extension lvl 3 out of 7 3 sets of 30 second intervals w/ 30 second rest period

Db flat pec flyes 15x12 20x12 25x12


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2013)

Last night 

Elliptical 12 min warm up

Squats 
Warmup: 8x45, 8x135
Work: 12x225 3 sets

Calf raise body weight plus 90

Got called to work for an emergency, had to RUN out of the gym mid workout :-/


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2013)

Dropping weight still?


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Dropping weight still?



Last night was about 250, Tuesday was 247, Monday was 248... Diet, cals in at weigh in an sodium intake pretty much tell me where I'm at, it's averaging 248 still. 

Might do some fasted cardio in the am and weigh in after that and see where I'm at


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2013)

8:30 elliptical 111 cals burned

Wide grip lat pull down 3x12 85 90 95 add 5 next week

Low Iso lever row 3x12 55 65 75

Fat bar cable curl 35 3x12
Seated zott curls 2x12 1x8 20lb db's

Cable crossover 2x8 1x12 15lb/side

Seated high row 3x12 102 lb/side

Vlt rope machine curls lvl 2 30second intervals for 3


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2013)

Weighed 248.5 tody


----------



## CG (Feb 6, 2013)

Squats
Elliptical 5 mins 75 cals
Squats warmup 135x5 work 225x12 3 sets
Linear Hack squats 90x12 3 sets
Single leg ham curls 80x12 3 sets 
Quad extension 180x12 3 sets 

Done

Weight 249.5


----------



## CG (Feb 14, 2013)

[yesterday

Elliptical 8 mins 100 cals

Bb bench 165x12 175x12 195x12

Tricep presssdown. 65 70 75 all for 12

Incline bench 105 125 125 all for 12

Db tricep ext seated 3x12 40 50 60


----------



## CG (Feb 17, 2013)

Thursday ]Squats
Elliptical 5 mins
Squats warmup 135x5 work 225x12 2 sets 1 set 235x12
Single leg ham curls 90x12 3 sets 
Calf press 390 x 12 3 sets
Quad extension 180x12 3 sets 

1 mile bike after


----------



## CG (Feb 18, 2013)

Stair machine lvl 12- 15 5 mins 70 cals

Incline curls 12x15 20x12 3 sets

Wide grip lat pull down 3x12 90 95 100 add 5 next week

Hammer curl 15x12 2x12 20lb 1x15 20lb

Bent over row(low back ) 95x12 3x12 at 115

Standing bb curl 2x12 at 40 12 at 30

Cable crossover 3x12 at 10lb


----------



## CG (Feb 26, 2013)

Stair machine lvl 13 5 mins

Flat bench 155 175 195 x12

Tricep presssdown 60 70 75 x12

Incline bench 105 125 135 x12

Overhead db tricep extension 50 60 70 x12

Peck deck 115 125 135 x12

Vlt infinite rope tricep hand over hand work 30 on / 60 off 3 sets level 3

Elliptical 10 mins 135 cals

Not bad. Especially considering all the dumb shit I did this weekend


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2013)

You digging that WP gear? I've never heard a bad word to be honest. Probably is worth the discounted price WP will come up with. Wish I could get some of that shit here


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 26, 2013)

If you are looking for a great stack then this is what I would suggest
-Supertest
-Anavar
-Winnie Oral Caps
This stack helped me gain 10 pds of muscle and I am still gaining. Give it a try bro


----------



## CG (Feb 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You digging that WP gear? I've never heard a bad word to be honest. Probably is worth the discounted price WP will come up with. Wish I could get some of that shit here



Fucking loving it. Only got 15 ml left tho.  Need to see if I can re up at a good price or if I need to go elsewhere   this shot has been great though


----------



## CG (Feb 26, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> If you are looking for a great stack then this is what I would suggest
> -Supertest
> -Anavar
> -Winnie Oral Caps
> This stack helped me gain 10 pds of muscle and I am still gaining. Give it a try bro



What is the supertest? Like a sust blend?  Not looking for anything liver toxic, so winni is out. Would think about var though. Always trying to cut


----------



## CG (Mar 1, 2013)

Elliptical 10 mins 135 cals
Squats warmup 225x12 1 sets 1 235x12 2 sets
Linear hack squat press 150x12 200x12 200x12
Single leg ham curls 90x12 3 sets 
Quad extension 180x12 3 sets 

1 mile bike after


----------



## CG (Mar 1, 2013)

Elliptical lvl 12 10 mins 131 cals

Incline curls 20x12 3 sets

Wide grip lat pull down 3x12 100 105 110

Hammer curl 15x12 3x12 at 20

Bent over row(low back )  3x12 115 135 135

Standing bb curl 2x12 at 30 12 at 40

Cable crossover 3x12 at 10lb

Elliptical lvl 15 5 mins 70 cal


----------



## CG (Mar 6, 2013)

[elliptical lvl 13 5 mins 

Flat bench 175 175 195 x12

Tricep presssdown 65 70 75 x12

Incline bench 115 125 135 x12

Overhead db tricep extension 50 60 70 x12

Hammer strength decline press 3x12 @ 96 per arm

Elliptical 16mins 200 cals

Weight back at 249


----------



## CG (Mar 7, 2013)

Fucked around with my leg workout today, had to hit it quick 

Elliptical 5 mins lvl 15 70 cals burned

Squats. REAL ATG, BOTTOMED OUT N SHIT 185x3x12. 

Face down ham curls 125x12x3

Quad extensions 180x12x3

Bikes 1.5 miles after. Tried elliptical but I couldn't keep myself upright lmao


Got some real funny looks from nb's doing box squats and skinny moterfuckers loading up the bar for like a 10% ROM move lol. Felt like a bitch only putting up 185, but shit, I'm hitting 12 reps allll the way down, an only taking a 30-45 second rest between sets. Next time around shooting for 195 or 205

Weighed in at 250, even tho my diet went to hell last night... 1 miller light 1 vodka martini small pc of ice cream cake. Ate like 5 tbsp of natty PB at 5 am with a cup of low fat yogurt.  Idk.  might be grabbing some gears from mlg, their reviews are looking good these days


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2013)

How much weight dropped thus far?


----------



## CG (Mar 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> How much weight dropped thus far?



10 lbs since October? I think... Nothing impressive. Fucked my diet up so manytimes it's more like I've been on a maintenance recomp lol. I'm getting a bit leaner, but bigger in the right places.


----------



## CG (Mar 8, 2013)

Worst thing is 99% of the time my calories are ok, it's the macros that suffer


----------



## CG (Mar 14, 2013)

Forgot to post back/biceps at te end of last week. 

Looked somethin like this.  I think

Elliptical  lvl 15 5mins 

Incline curls 20x12 3 sets

Wide grip lat pull down 3x12 100 105 110

Hammer curl 3x12 at 20

Bent over row(low back )  3x12 135

Standing bb curl 2x12 at 30 12 at 40

Cable crossover 3x12 at 10lb

No clue on cardio


----------



## CG (Mar 14, 2013)

3/13 chest 

Elliptical 5 mins 75 cals

Flat bench 135x5 warmup 175 195 x12 195 x10

Tricep presssdown 65 70 75 x12

Incline bench  125 135 135x12

Overhead db tricep extension 50 60 70 x12

Cable pec flyes 3x15 10lbs

Vlt rope tricep extensions 1 min


----------



## CG (Mar 15, 2013)

Squat day
Elliptical warm up 5 mins lvl 15 75 cals

Full ATG squats 195x12x3

Face down ham curl 125 135 135 x12

Lever calf raise BW+90 3x12

Quad extensions 180x12x3

Bike 1.5 mile after


----------



## CG (Mar 18, 2013)

Did it again. Forgot to post back/bi's from Friday



Elliptical  lvl 15 5mins 

Incline curls 20x12 3 sets

Wide grip lat pull down 3x12 100 105 110

Hammer curl 3x12 at 20

Bent over row(low back )  3x12 135

Ez bar curl 30 40 50 x12

Cable crossover 3x12 at 10lb


----------



## CG (Mar 18, 2013)

Elliptical 5 mins 80 cals

Flat DB bench 3x12 65 75 85 - only hit 9 at 85
Tricep presssdown 65 70 75 x12

Incline DB bench  55x3x12

Overhead db tricep extension 50 3x12

Cable pec flyes 15x 10lbs 12x15  12x20

Single arm tricep rope 3x12 20 20 last set was 20 till failure. 15 till failure. 10 till failure

Cable front raises (wide to hit pecs) 12x3 7.5 12.5 12.5

I think tht was it


----------



## CG (Mar 22, 2013)

Ester day

Elliptical warm up 5 mins lvl 15 75 cals

Full ATG squats 185 3x12

Face down ham curl 125 x3x12

/seated calf press 200x3x12

Quad extensions 180x12x3

Bike 2 mile


----------



## CG (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

damn son...rednack is harder than you


----------



## CG (Mar 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> damn son...rednack is harder than you



Banning myself  if this is true


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

he just posted a new pic...doesn't look good but he looks solid


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2013)

You got a nice wide back bro, you just gotta keep dieting.


----------



## CG (Mar 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You got a nice wide back bro, you just gotta keep dieting.



Thanks knigg. People keep telling me that but I feel like my back is super small  then again looking like I do weighing as much as alot of pros do might make ya feel like that


----------



## CG (Mar 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he just posted a new pic...doesn't look good but he looks solid



Fml  wrapping up t3 going for clen then tren


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2013)

Last Friday: had to cut short, got called in for an emergency @work



Elliptical  lvl 15 5mins 

Incline curls 20x12 3 sets

Wide grip lat pull down 3x12 100 105 110

Hammer curl 2x12 at 20 1x8 at 40?

Seated v bar low row 2x12 1x8. Heavy sets

Watched some Dorian Yates vids before hitting the GM, got the idea to do 2 warmup sets at 12 reps and then go in the 8-10 rep MAX range. Interesting, dope on the back tbh. 

I guess my t3 is kicking. All workouts this week were same or lower weight than last week and were tough as shit.


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2013)

No sfw since Friday. Worked Friday 8am till 9pm. worked 8-5 Monday and Tuesday, and then 6-midnight as well


----------



## CG (Mar 28, 2013)

Elliptical 5:30 80 cals

Flat bench 135x5 warmup 175 185 x12 215x8

Tricep  rope presssdown 45x12x3

Db Incline bench  45x12x3

Single arm tricep cable extension 15 lb 3x failure (15 10 8 or so)

Cable pec flyes 2x15 10lbs 1x12 15 lbs

Blasted shoulders x2
Front raise x12
Side raise x12
Bent over reverse flyes x12
Front 25 lb plate raise x12

Hiit on expresso bike
1min lvl 10
20 secs "lvl 20 
1min lvl 10
20 secs "lvl 20 
1min lvl 10
20 secs "lvl 20 
1min lvl 10
Intense sets involved pedaling as fast as possible too lol


----------



## CG (Mar 28, 2013)

Weight as of last night 246.5

My strength is going to hell, but my stamina is getting better, blame that on the t3??


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 28, 2013)

t3 is rough


----------



## CG (Mar 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> t3 is rough



Running 75mcg daily.  Took a little while to kick In, but now I can tell.  Even when my diet slips I just maintain, I don't blow up


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 28, 2013)

that's a lot for me


----------



## CG (Mar 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> that's a lot for me



What's a normal dose for you??


In other nuze, peer pressure sucks


----------



## CG (Mar 28, 2013)

After Wednesdays chest/tris/shoulders


----------



## CG (Mar 29, 2013)

Startin to taper down t3 dose.. I'm running low and don't wanna go from 75 to 0 overnight lol


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 4, 2013)

how ya doing Indian slayer? I didn't see your goals, What are they.


----------



## CG (Apr 5, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> how ya doing Indian slayer? I didn't see your goals, What are they.



Lol main goal is cut bf and overall weight. Ya know, get shredded and all.


----------



## CG (Apr 5, 2013)

In other news.  I'm fucking sick as all hell. Dosed the shit out of myself with DayQuil an ephedrine yesterday with mild success.  Tried allergy meds today with no success. Fuck my life


----------



## CG (Apr 12, 2013)

WEDNESDAY

Elliptical 6:00 90 cals

Flat bench 175 x12x3

Tricep  rope presssdown 40x12x3

Db Incline bench  45x12x3

Single arm tricep cable extension 15 lb 3x failure (25 18 12 or so)

Cable pec flyes 15x10lb 12x15 lbs 10x20lbs

Blasted shoulders x3 with 10lb DBS 
Front raise x12
Side raisex12 

Elliptical 9 mins 140 cal

Fists workout in over a week, no longer sick. Allergies are acting up though. Weak workout but felt good once I got going. Might not start with bench next time, or do a better warmup


----------



## CG (Apr 12, 2013)

Weighed in at an even 248 as well..


----------



## CG (Apr 23, 2013)

Last night.
Weight: 246
Elliptical 6 mins 90 cal
Flat bench 4x12 135 155 155 155
Rope tricep extensions 4x12 at 35
Decline bench 2x12 1x11 135
Incline bench 4x12 at 95 lb 
V bar tricep ext 5x12 45 50 50 55 60 
Cable flyes 2x15 10 lb 15x15 lb 12x20lb 
Push-up 2. Lol. I landed on my face trying for a 3rd 
Elliptical 6 mins 110 cal
Hiit 3 mins 40 cal


----------



## CG (Apr 23, 2013)

Spending my last bit of dough on some prop...


----------



## CG (Apr 23, 2013)

Spending my last bit of dough on some prop...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2013)

There is alway DHEA!


----------



## independent (Apr 24, 2013)

Do you even workout?


----------



## CG (Apr 24, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Do you even workout?



Not really. Working 8-5 and 5-midnight back to back daily fuck that up


----------



## independent (Apr 24, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Not really. Working 8-5 and 5-midnight back to back daily fuck that up



Work sucks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Not really. Working 8-5 and 5-midnight back to back daily fuck that up



Brutal


----------



## CG (May 1, 2013)

Last Friday

WAY overdid it 

"Cross stepper 5:30 81 cals

Incline curls 3x12 20lb
Wide lat pull downs 3x12 100 110 110
Hammer curl 3x12 25lb
Seated cable row single arm 3x12 40?/side
Preacher curl 4x12 30 for one set, rest at 40
Seated lever rows neutral grip 3x12 90,90,70 per hand
Full curls 3x15 10 lb 

Elliptical 10 mins 140 cal

And tanning. Finally. 



Solid wokout, very focused and motivated. Lots of volume in here, maybe too much? "


----------



## CG (May 1, 2013)

Started some prop today 125mg/ml. .5 ml or 62.5 mg ED 

Worked 32 hours between Friday and Saturday. Workin 8am till midnight every night this week. No sfw  I'm gonna get so fat and weak and lazy


Started mt2 again, so at least I'll be janned like a mofo, but not terked in the slightest


----------



## CG (May 3, 2013)

Last night.
Weight: 244
Stairs 5mins 80 cal
Flat bench 4x12 135 155 165 165
Rope tricep extensions 4x12 at 35
Decline bench 3x12 135
Incline bench 4x12 95  
V bar tricep ext 5x12 45 50 55 60 65
Cable flyes 15x10lb 15x15lb 10x20lb

Shoulder murder 
DB front raise x 15
Side raise x 15
3 rounds: 10, 15, 15 lbs

DONE


----------



## independent (May 4, 2013)

Have you been cruising on test before starting the prop?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2013)

gears!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 5, 2013)

*75mcg t3 a day will burn your all muscles! *


----------



## CG (May 7, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *75mcg t3 a day will burn your all muscles! *



I was running some good test with it


----------



## CG (May 7, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Have you been cruising on test before starting the prop?



Did 2 months of prop at 350/wk 

Did 2 or 3 months of cyp at 300/wk or so

Back to prop at 125 eod. About 437.5/wk

Problem:

Last 2 injects FUCKED up

Forgot how much my quads hate new test at first. 3 days ago hit right quad. Still pip. No redness nor heat. Just sore

Hit right delt with 1ml today, pulled the pin, holy shit, looked like I hit an artery, blood SHOOTING out  hope I didn't lose too much test


----------



## CG (May 7, 2013)

Aweful leg sesh on Friday

Elliptical 6 mins
Squats 135 warmup 3x12 at 185
Face down ham curl 3x12 at 125
Calf press 3x12 at 100
Quad extension 3x12 @ 180

Bike 5 mins


----------



## CG (May 10, 2013)

So only being able to sfw thurs and Friday due to work schedule is kinda depressing. But I'm makin money and doing what I gotta do..

Last night. 
"Cross stepper 6' 90 cal

Wide lat pull downs 3x12 100 100 110
Incline curls 3x12 20lb
Seated cable row v bar 3x12x100
Hammer curl 3x12 25lb
Hs pull down single arm 45 55 55 x12
Full curls 3x15 10, 15,15

Stair machine 6:30 100 cal


----------



## CG (May 21, 2013)

Last week nailed some squats, worked doubles 6 days, on the schedule for 5 doubles this week

Squats weren't te worst, not the best

Elliptical
Squats 135x12 185x12x3
Seated lever calf press 90x15x3
Face down ham curl 125x12x3
Quad ext 180x12x3
Elliptical after


----------



## CG (May 21, 2013)

This log sucks


----------



## CG (May 24, 2013)

Single arm db preacher 4x12 at 15
Ez bar preacher 4x12 at 40 6 close 6 wide
"T curls" 4x12 15
Wide grip pull-ups (orange band) 10 in broken sets
T bar rows neutral grip 4x12 45lb
Thick rope cable curls 4x12 1x15 30lb

Weighed in at 244 

Fuck Ben and Jerry.


----------



## CG (May 25, 2013)

Bench: bar warmup 135x10 175x10 185x10 195x8 205x6x2
Incline bench 135x10x4
Decline bench 135x10x
Rope tricep ext 30x12x4


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> This log sucks


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 26, 2013)

Do you have progress pictures?


----------



## CG (May 26, 2013)

heavylifting1 said:


> Do you have progress pictures?



I'll load some new ones this week


----------



## CG (May 30, 2013)

Ct fletcher: my African hero


----------



## CG (May 31, 2013)

Elliptical 6 min 75 cal
Squats 135x5 185x10 205x8 215x8 245x6 245x6
Quad extension 180 4x10
Seated calf lever 90 4x10
Elliptical 8 min 100 cal

Forgot shoes. On leg day. Barefoot everything lol.

Upping the number of sets and a little more weight on squats smoked me. Quads are beat today, didn't even have it in me to smash some ham curls. 

Weight is staying at 244, diet has been pretty damn solid this week though. 

Prop is treatin me well, shit KILLS my quads tho. 1ml is prob too much for a spot inj though


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2013)

Less PIP with delt shots?


----------



## CG (Jun 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Less PIP with delt shots?



Pip on delt shots is like a mild bother, if that.  Pip on quad shots feels like I got shot... For 2-3 days.  Solid gears tho


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Pip on delt shots is like a mild bother, if that.  Pip on quad shots feels like I got shot... For 2-3 days.  Solid gears tho



yeah, I think it's because there's a bunch of nerve ending there - I pretty much get the same thing with quads


----------



## CG (Jun 3, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> yeah, I think it's because there's a bunch of nerve ending there - I pretty much get the same thing with quads



It's a real bitch, since the pin doesn't do more than a pinch, but 24 hrs later?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 3, 2013)

stop being fat madafakah...heh...


----------



## CG (Jun 3, 2013)

"T curls" 4x12 15
Single arm db preacher 4x12 at 15
Ez bar preacher 4x12 at 40 6 close 6 wide
pull-ups (orange band) 5 wide 5 narrow 5 wide
T bar rows neutral grip 90x10 135x 8 135x4


----------



## CG (Jun 3, 2013)

^^^from friday


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 3, 2013)

what the fuck is a t curl


----------



## CG (Jun 3, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what the fuck is a t curl



Incline bench DBS in either hand, turn your wrists out as far as possible and curl. Hard to explain, I'll see if I can find a video or a better explanation


----------



## CG (Jun 6, 2013)

Found out my gym has a location that's open 24hrs a day Monday-Friday nights... Only 15 minutes from my place


----------



## CG (Jun 6, 2013)

Bench: bar warmup 135x10 175x10 185x8 195x8 205x6x2
Flat cable lever bench 145x12x4
Cable pec flyes 15x12x3 15x15
Rope tricep ext 30x12x4

Shoulder side/front raise
10lb 10 front superset 10 side
15lb 8 front superset 8 side
20lb 8 front superset 8 side

Shoulders were beat after this


----------



## CG (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/leg-workout-from-hell-kris-gethins-quad-radical-equation.html



Elliptical warm up 5 mins

Quad extensions 145 lb on Down to idk
Quad partials 145 115 an 85 20 each

Leg press 185 plus sled weight
Sissy squat 15 lb , 10 lb

Round 2 of leg press I shit out on my 8 rep set.  Called it a day. 

Bike 1 mile


----------



## CG (Jun 17, 2013)

"T curls" 4x12 15
Alternating curls 4x12 at 15
pull-ups (orange band) 6 chins 4 wide pull-ups. 4 chins
Seated single arm rows 4x12 42.5/arm
Standing ez curls 4x12 6 narrow 6 wide 40 lb

Weighed in at 245 

Didn't get to sfw at all last week, worked 55 hours. My apartment flooded. And I was in Miami for work for 2 days


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2013)

Plenty of fags in Miami, apparently


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2013)

Bench: bar warmup 135x10 175x10 185x8 195x8 205x6 215x6
Decline bench 135x12 155x10x3
Cable pec flyes 15x12x4
Rope tricep ext 35x12x4

Shoulder side/front raise
15lb 10 front superset 10 side
20lb  8 front superset 8 side
35lb  6 front superset 6 side


----------



## CG (Jun 25, 2013)

Friday legs

Leg press 225 4x12
Ham curls 125 3x12
Calf raise 160x15x3 220x6
Quad extensions 200x12x4. 


All weights and rep ranges are from memory. From 5 days ago. FML


----------



## CG (Jun 27, 2013)

"T curls" 4x12 15(make these last next time)
Single arm db preacher 4x12 at 15
Ez bar preacher 4x12 at 40 6 close 6 wide
Chin 5 wide pull up 5 chin 5 wide 5 orange band
Seated rows neutral grip 4x12 100
Thick rope cable curls 4x12 1x15 30lb

Looking leaner, people are starting to notice.  Really working on dialing in my cals and macros too.. Constant work in progress


----------



## CG (Jun 29, 2013)

]Bench: bar warmup 135x12 185x12x3 185x8 
Decline bench 135x12 x4
Cable pec flyes 15x12x3 20x12
Rope tricep ext 35x12x4

Shoulder side/front raise
15lb 10 front superset 10 side
20lb 10 front superset 10 side
25lb  8 front superset 8 side

200 cals on elliptical post workout


----------



## CG (Jun 29, 2013)

Weight was 241 ish


----------



## CG (Jul 11, 2013)

Had to skip out last week due to work/ holiday

Sunday ran 1 mile. Walked 1.5

Hit pull-ups and chins between laps. 
10 overhand, 10 under, 10 neutral


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

you couldn't workout due to holiday?


----------



## CG (Jul 11, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you couldn't workout due to holiday?



Yeah, between working every fuckin day and the gym havin super gay hours I couldn't get in there.  Luckily I found that park with a pull-up bar by my place on Sunday. ( I work Monday-Friday 8-5, Monday-weds 5-midnight or later and Friday/Saturday 8am-midnight)

Smashed chest today, got cut short, but it was nice to be back in there.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

get some small adjustable dbs for home....ill write you a db circuit...probly the most intense thing you will ever do


----------



## CG (Jul 11, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> get some small adjustable dbs for home....ill write you a db circuit...probly the most intense thing you will ever do



Werd? Thanks bro. Just gotta find a set that fits my budget... Craigslist ahoy!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

ive seen sets for 40 dollars....don't need a lot of weight...10 20 pounds more than enuff at the start


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

Amazon.com: 105 lbs Adjustable Cast Iron Dumbbells: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

33.00 for an 40pound adjustable set...


----------



## CG (Jul 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 33.00 for an 40pound adjustable set...



Looking into that all now, I'll let you know when I get one ( if I get one).. Thanks again brother


----------



## CG (Jul 25, 2013)

Single arm db preacher 4x12 at 15
Ez bar preacher 4x12 at 40 6 close 6 wide
"T curls" 4x12 15 lb
Lat pull down 70x15 85x12x3
Reverse cable fly 10x12x3
rope cable curls 4x12  30lb

Sweet baby Jesus


3 weeks with 2 maybe 3 workouts in. Never again. I feel like I look like shit, soft as fuck and a little fatter.  I couldn't have been happier to get back in there and get shit done. 

Looking leaner, people are starting to notice.  Really working on dialing in my cals and macros too.. Constant work in progress[/QUOTE]


----------



## CG (Jul 26, 2013)

Yesterday's leg assault. Lol. Or something 

5 min elliptical warmup
Quad extension 4x12 at 180. Never start with these again
Leg press 4x12 at 398 
Ham curl 4x12 at 100
10 min treadmill.

Toast


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 26, 2013)

hmmmm


----------



## CG (Jul 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> hmmmm



Piecing together adjustable db's from a weider set from the 80's lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

Geared?


----------



## CG (Jul 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Geared?



Always.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 29, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Piecing together adjustable db's from a weider set from the 80's lol



That cool - got some pics?


----------



## CG (Aug 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That cool - got some pics?



I'll load them later


----------



## CG (Aug 1, 2013)

Last Fridays chest 

Uh.  

Flat bench 135x12 warmup. 175x12x4 
Decline bench 135x12x4
Incline Bench 95x12x4
Cable pec flys 15x12x4
Rope tricep extensions 30x12x4 (maybe 35?)

Had some stairs and elliptical in there too


----------



## CG (Aug 1, 2013)

Currently rocking 50mg test p and 2.5 mg letro Ed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 1, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Currently rocking 50mg test p and 2.5 mg letro Ed.



That's a shitload of letro bro.


----------



## CG (Aug 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That's a shitload of letro bro.



Possibly. You've seen me shirtless tho. I've been to start here. It's gonna be perfect r a living hell


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 1, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Possibly. You've seen me shirtless tho. I've been to start here. It's gonna be perfect r a living hell



Ok so gyno treatment, yeah? Is it making you feel ill?


----------



## CG (Aug 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Ok so gyno treatment, yeah? Is it making you feel ill?



 Correct.  All is well so far. Only 2 days in tho. I know it's 4-7 days before I feel anything


----------



## CG (Aug 3, 2013)

"Fuck you and your fucking friends and your fucking test and your atrophied balls!!!! " lmfao


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2013)

That the GF having a vent?


----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That the GF having a vent?



Yes. All my boys are on cycle now. Lol.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 4, 2013)

my wife would probly be pissed about the drugs if I took them but didn't look like I worked out


----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife would probly be pissed about the drugs if I took them but didn't look like I worked out



 jerk. New pics coming this week


----------



## CG (Aug 6, 2013)

For KOS : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















Do I need to keep killing myself with letro???


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2013)

Idk man - you have a lump?

Nice cawk btw


----------



## CG (Aug 6, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Idk man - you have a lump?
> 
> Nice cawk btw



No, just old fatty tissue


----------



## CG (Aug 6, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> No, just old fatty tissue



Probably going to lower it gradually, only took 2mg so far today


----------



## s2h (Aug 6, 2013)

thats a pretty stout letro dose espc if its just fatty build up..


----------



## CG (Aug 6, 2013)

s2h said:


> thats a pretty stout letro dose espc if its just fatty build up..



Yeah. Dropping that assp


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 6, 2013)

I only see black xs


----------



## CG (Aug 6, 2013)

Wtf.  Yeah. Loading them again. Hang on


----------



## CG (Aug 6, 2013)

Nope. Tapatalk isn't letting me upload


----------



## CG (Aug 10, 2013)

Fucked up logging for a minute there

Weight as of today is 240.5

Stair master 5 min 70 cal
Flat bench 135x12 warmup 185x10x2 185x8 
Decline bench 125x12x4
Incline Bench 95x12x4
Cable pec flys 15x12x3 20x12
V bar tricep extensions 35x12 50x12x3

Shoulders 15 20 25 lb 
Front raise 12, 10, 8
Superset side raise 12, 10,


----------



## CG (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm bad at logging 


In other nuze; for a killer full body workout, move your entire apartment/house with as little help as possible, and pack all boxes with heavy shit  it's like crossfit, but not gay


----------



## CG (Aug 30, 2013)

First update in too fucking long

Elliptical 5 min warmup

Flat bench bar x20 135x12 155x12x3 (strength is in the shitter)
Decline bench 115x12x3
Incline bench 96x12x3
Pec deck 70x15 100x12x3
Tricep rope pull down 35x12x3
Cable flyes 15x10x2
Shoulder beating
Side/front
15 lb 12/12
20 lb 10/10
20 lb 8/8

Sore but happy. Working out at a diff branch of the same chain, it's dope, it's a real gym, with weightlifters.  And body builders. And meatheads


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 30, 2013)

the base of your cawk is significant... now I  see why you are quick to whip it out.


----------



## CG (Aug 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> the base of your cawk is significant... now I  see why you are quick to whip it out.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 30, 2013)

just sayin in a cawk showdown... I dont want to stand next to cgrant.


----------



## CG (Aug 30, 2013)

]Single arm db preacher 2x12 at 15 12x20
Ez bar preacher 2x12 at 40 12x50 6 narrow 6 wide
"T curls" 3x12 15 lb
Lat pull down 100x12x3
Corner v grip rows 90x10x3

New loc is a real lifting gym. So happy. 

Next round, 4 sets of each, bring back rope curls, maybe more back work.

Thinking about splitting days and doing the following 

Chest
Back
Legs
Tri's 
Bi's

Shorter workouts, more focus on individual muscles... Idk. Need to be able to sfw at lunch 3x's a week, since mon tue and wed are still 16 hour days, but my new loc IS 24 hrs


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2013)

I like hitting individual muscle groups as well.

Pecs
Delts
Back
Bi-tris
Legs 

Not necessarily in that order but That's generally how I prefer it.

Oh, and Gears!


----------



## CG (Aug 31, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I like hitting individual muscle groups as well.
> 
> Pecs
> Delts
> ...



Werd. No Moar gears ran out, and my shipment has taken about 5 times the normal transit time, "cruising" on andro gel and letro 
Might just let my test bottom out for a day or two and see an endocrinologist, found a "pro-trt" one in my hood recenty


----------



## CG (Sep 4, 2013)

Gears


----------



## CG (Sep 6, 2013)

New pic of my unjerkedness


----------



## CG (Sep 15, 2013)

Single arm db preacher 12x20 x4
Ez bar preacher 12x50 6 narrow 6 wide x4
"T curls" 12x20 x3
Lat pull down 100x12x4
Reverse flyes 70x12 x3
Corner v grip rows 90x12 x3

That was Friday.  I still suk at logging. My gf called me fat  I fucked around on my diet and this is what I got, I wasn't lean, but I was looking better.  Looks like ima start those quick mid day workouts m-w and keep up with my night time sessions Thursday an fri


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2013)

or could listen to me


----------



## CG (Sep 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> or could listen to me



So lets talk big homey. Share some knowledge


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2013)

hard to do thru forums

but obviously inconsistency is an issue

but you gotta start at the beginning

what is the first thing you do when you pick up a weight to start a set?

REPS!

a rep has 3 parts....positive....negative...static hold....faster positive....slower negative....at least a little pause at the top....if you cant hold a weight you certainly cant lift it

i dont think ego lifting would be a big issue for you


but still you need to feel those muscles working...heavy or light weight doesnt matter as much as controlling that weight and going to failure or at least close


----------



## CG (Sep 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> hard to do thru forums
> 
> but obviously inconsistency is an issue
> 
> ...



Word brother. Word. I know what you're gettin at. And I appreciate it.  I'm keeping all this in mind as I get in there and try to make some real improvements.


----------



## CG (Sep 23, 2013)

[last week
Elliptical 5 min warmup
Decline bench 115x12x4
Incline bench 96x12x4
Flat bench  135x12 155x12x3 
Tricep rope pull down 40x12x3
Cable flyes 20x12x3
Shoulders
Side/front
15 lb 12/12x3


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2013)

You're making progress man good work.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You're making progress man good work.



Just got to count those calories ... It starts as a real pain in the arse but it becomes routine after a while. Get all you're meals planned for the week, buy and cook in bulk to make life easier.


----------



## CG (Sep 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Just got to count those calories ... It starts as a real pain in the arse but it becomes routine after a while. Get all you're meals planned for the week, buy and cook in bulk to make life easier.



I had been doing that, then Caught a mean case of niggeritis. 

Where did saney go now?!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2013)

Idk man he was unhappy here


----------



## CG (Sep 24, 2013)

Last night back/bi
Elliptical lvl 12 - 5 mins
Single arm preacher curl 4x12 at 20 lb/arm
Ez preacher curl 4x12 50 lb
T curl 4x12 20lb
lat pulldown 3x12 100lb
Corner row 3x12 90, 90, 100 lb ? ditch these for db rows, bent rows, or something like that
Bent over flyes 3x12 at 15lb
Cable curl 3x12 at 35
Elliptical lvl 12 6 mins


----------



## CG (Sep 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Idk man he was unhappy here



He seems a little unstable sometimes.  Idk. Hopefully he answers me outside of here, I'd hate to see the drsege shut down


----------



## CG (Sep 24, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> He seems a little unstable sometimes.  Idk. Hopefully he answers me outside of here, I'd hate to see the drsege shut down



And have to pct, or start fellating WP again. Lol


----------



## CG (Sep 28, 2013)

9/27
Elliptical 5 min warmup
Flat bench  135x12 155x12 175x12 175x10 175x10
Decline bench 125x12x3
Incline bench 115x12x3
Tricep rope pull down 40x12x3
Pec dec flyes 100x12x3
15 min elliptical 200 cal burned 

Felt awesome, moving a little more weight for the first time in a while


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 2, 2013)

Just read most of this. You have made some progress. 

One thing, t3 works but it will eat your muscle on test tren and an oral. Don't go above 50mcgs and 25 will burn fat despite people saying 25 is what you produce naturally. If you eat muscle your metabolism slows down and u get unjerked

you should abuse test and tren and get more workouts in and get a perfect diet and you can dial it in now


----------



## CG (Oct 3, 2013)

Goodskie said:


> Just read most of this. You have made some progress.
> 
> One thing, t3 works but it will eat your muscle on test tren and an oral. Don't go above 50mcgs and 25 will burn fat despite people saying 25 is what you produce naturally. If you eat muscle your metabolism slows down and u get unjerked
> 
> you should abuse test and tren and get more workouts in and get a perfect diet and you can dial it in now



Thanks brother. 

The last thing I want is to be moar unjerked

The diet is a constant work in progress. I gotta stop being a pussy Jew and just get some tren already....


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2013)

Single arm preacher curl 3x12 at 20 lb/arm
Ez preacher curl 3x12 50 lb
T curl 3x12 20lb
lat pulldown 3x15 100lb


----------



## CG (Oct 8, 2013)

Flat bench  135x12 155x12 175x12 x3
Decline bench 115x12x3
Incline bench 95x12x3
Tricep rope pull down 40x12x3
Cable pec flyes 15x12x3
V bar tricep press down 40x12x3


----------



## CG (Oct 10, 2013)

Elliptical 7 mins
Incline plate leg press 298x12 388x12x3 (sled weights 118)
Calf raise 100x12x3
Single leg ham curl 55x12x3
Long.. long.. deep stretching.

My friggin legs 

Most difficult task of the day?


----------



## CG (Oct 11, 2013)

5 min elliptical
Single arm preacher curl 4x12 at 20 lb/arm
Ez preacher curl 4x12 50 lb
T curl 3x12 20lb
lat pulldown 4x15 100lb
Seated row 4x12 85 lb
Reverse pec deck fly 4x12 100 lb
Hammer curls 15x15 40x10 50x8 15x25 lb*reps


----------



## CG (Nov 13, 2013)

Didn't log for a long time.  Had to take 3 weeks off working out too 

Back at it


New cycle
Tren/mast/prop blend 50/50/50 mg ED

NEW workout circuit 1st weight was x15 , 2nd was x12. 2 rounds per weight

5 mins elliptical

Bb bench 105 115
Decline bench 95 105
Incline bench 65 75
Cable flyes 10 15
Db bench 35 40


----------



## CG (Nov 13, 2013)

Weak as fuck :'(


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 14, 2013)

Lol we bench about the same bro. Who did you scoar the cutmix from?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 14, 2013)

you didnt have to take  weeks off working out....you choseto....didnt get back at me about those db circuits...we choose how we look, with the decisions we make


----------



## CG (Nov 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol we bench about the same bro. Who did you scoar the cutmix from?



Lol I feel less bad now.  But you look better 

My homeboy colochine and I made a lil trade.  Muscle tek stuff


----------



## CG (Nov 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you didnt have to take  weeks off working out....you choseto....didnt get back at me about those db circuits...we choose how we look, with the decisions we make



Ok, well I HAD to take a week and a half off(words from the doctor who stitched my back up after removing a  "moderate" dysplastic Nevus- aka- pre cancerous mole)

. The rest was me being a lazy "too busy right now" sack of dog shit.   you got me there

Got half a set of DB's, gotta pick up the rest (at the gf's parents place)


----------



## CG (Nov 14, 2013)

5 min elliptical 70 cal
Single arm preacher curl 4x12 at 20 lb/arm
Ez preacher curl 4x12 50 lb
T curl 3x12 15 lb
lat pulldown 4x15 100lb thick bar
Seated row v bar 4x12 85 lb
Reverse pec deck fly 4x12 100 lb
Hammer curl 45x10 50x6 15x12

Totally beat. Love it


----------



## CG (Nov 16, 2013)

Sore for days. :


----------



## CG (Nov 16, 2013)

Spending the night waiting in the ER with the lady


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 16, 2013)

hate


----------



## CG (Nov 18, 2013)

Everything turned out mediocre at the hospital


Resting heart rate of 87, but I guess what I'm feeling is high bp, feels like heart is thumping in my jugulars


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2013)

You the patient???


----------



## CG (Nov 18, 2013)

Nah, the old lady was :-(


----------



## CG (Nov 22, 2013)

rd was 1 set of 12 rounds per weight

5 mins elliptical

Bb bench 95 105 115
Decline bench 65 85 95
Incline bench 65 75 75
Cable flyes 10 15 20
Db bench 25 30 35


----------



## CG (Nov 23, 2013)

Leg day

Elliptical 5 min

Squats 4x10 135 (WHAT THE FUCK)
Ham curl 4x10 85 85 105 105
Quad extensions 5x10 180

Elliptical 5 min
Bike 1 mile


----------



## CG (Nov 26, 2013)

5:30 elliptical
Zott curls 2x12 at 20 lb/arm
ISO curls 2x12 at 20 lb/arm
Ez preacher curl 4x12 50 50 50 60
T curl 3x12 20lb
lat pulldown 4x12 120 lb 
Yates row 4x12 95 115 115 115
Reverse pec deck fly 4x12 100 100 110 110
Db curls 15x12x2 20x10x2

Elliptical 20 mins


----------



## CG (Nov 27, 2013)

Cut out the letro for a little bit.  Mistake


----------



## CG (Nov 27, 2013)

There were no t curls yesterday actually


----------



## CG (Dec 23, 2013)

Let's try keeping a decent log for a change:

Half the Cutmix I had was low or no tren at all. First bottle had me drop 8 lbs and look good, 2nd didn't do shit. Decent diet and Sfw 3x per week


Now, on to sust, 600/week

Weight as of last week was 246 on a fat day


----------



## CG (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest last week
Circuit 12/12, 10/10, 8/8
Bench 95, 115, 135
Incline 65, 75, 85
Decline 95, 115, 125
Pec deck 75, 85, 95
db bench 25, 30, 35

Knocked that all out in about 50 mins, short rest intervals, chest looked huge immediately After


----------



## CG (Dec 23, 2013)

Arms last week
Preacher db single arm 20 4x12
---superset skull crushers 40 4x12
Ez bar preacher wide/narrow grip 40 4x12 
T curls 15 4x12
Tricep rope press down 30,35,40,40 4x12
Rope cable curl 35 4x12


----------



## CG (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs today
Elliptical 5 min lvl 12
ATG Squats 3x10 185 
calf raise 3x15 90+bw
Quad extension 4x12 180
Elliptical 1 min
Bike 1 mile - 4 min


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2013)

Bunk gears?


----------



## CG (Dec 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Bunk gears?



Seems that way. 

Felt like a,b,c on one bottle, felt like x,y,z on the next, same dosing, same workout/diet


----------



## CG (Dec 29, 2013)

Friday - back
Elliptical 5 min
Lat pull downs 100 12x4
Reverse cable flyes 10 3x12 15x12
Yates row 95 4x12
T bar row 45 4x12
Elliptical 5 min

Even eating like a slob for 2 days my weight is still steady at 246


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2013)

Shit all the gluten I've been eating the last few days has me bloated as hell


----------



## CG (Dec 30, 2013)

Worst pre-workout ever? Taco Bell.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2013)

imagine that


----------



## CG (Dec 30, 2013)

One fucking shit filled burrito and I'm dying


----------



## CG (Dec 31, 2013)

Mega dose tums for agita


----------



## CG (Dec 31, 2013)

Hit chest around 1230, will post workout in the am


----------



## CG (Jan 17, 2014)

Last night


Elliptical 7 min lvl 15
ATG Squats 135x10 185x10 205x8 225x6
Seated ham curl 110x4x10
Quad extension 4x12 170
Elliptical 6


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2014)

Back Thursday
Cross stepper 5 min
Lat pull down 100 4x12
Reverse cable fly 15 x12,8,8,8
Seated low rows 70x12x4 (per arm)


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2014)

]Arms friday
Preacher db single arm 20 4x12
---superset seated tricep ext40 4x12
Ez bar preacher wide/narrow grip 40 4x12 
Tricep rope press down 60x4x12


----------



## CG (Feb 20, 2014)

Chest - quick lunch session

Bench 95x15x2
Incline bench 95x15x2
Bench 115x12x2
Incline bench 115x12x2
Db bench 25x15
Db flyes 10x15
Db bench 25x15
Db flyes 10x15

Haven't been keeping a great log lately, traveling ALOT been a few days with only body weight shit. 

New test prop(local guy) 300mg/ml supposedly


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 20, 2014)

300 prop... what?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2014)

Lol either he's FOS or the pip will kill you


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah. I'm thinkin it's 100-150 at most. Pretty smooth except for my last shot, leg feels like I got hit with a bat, shit prob leaked outta my quad and is sitting on top. Fucking terrible


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2014)

Side note. This motherfucker can't even spell propionate.


----------



## CG (Apr 1, 2014)

On to test e 300-600/wk. undecided at this point. 

Last night I hit a killer arm workout. I've been fucking around too much, traveling a lot for work, all over the country

Last nights arm workout

Single arm preacher 20lb 10x3
SS 2 hand overhead tricep ext 45lb 10x3

40 lb Wide / narrow preachers 6/6 x3
40 lb SS cable rope tricep push down 12x3

15 lb T curls 12x3
50 lb skull crushers 12x3

15 mins on elliptical to start


----------



## CG (May 16, 2015)

Haven't written down a workout in 13 months. 
Took a few months off too, gladly my numbers are almost the same as they were


----------

